# Olive Groves & Vineyards



## Dernhelm (Sep 1, 2011)

We are intending to relocate permanently to Puglia, and most of the properties which appeal to us have olive groves and vineyards included. From what we have read so far there seems to be government subsidy paid to the owner - for olives at least - but i assume it is not as simple as this.

Can anyone advise please on the costs involved in the management and harvesting (and sale of course) of olives and vines?


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

very hard work so think carefully before taking on a lot of olive trees not as lucrative as you would think.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

its actually less hard work in puglia as they beat the olives off the tree as they let them get riper.. but my thoughts are in line with the above.. the nightmare of getting things after you have finished with agents selling you a place when all appeared to be so easy makes me think that its better to purchase a place with a view that it will offer you no chance of an income and find you get a surprise when or if it does

to be able to get these grants which barely cover the cost of the fertilizer you should put on the plants each year you will have to visit the local farmers union and register all your plants and you will be awarded the grant based on that number... 

re oil and or wine.. both suffer from over production and people are tearing them out rather than planting ..sad i know.. so it gives you a good idea of the viability or economy of production.. oil here sells for aprox 6 euro a liter from the farm gate so to speak... easily and widely available its difficult to better that sum.. with about 60 to 80 trees we produce between 80 and 120 liters a year its difficult to be exact.. most of which we give away to friends and family ..

so if you are purchasing a house with land consider how much equipment you will need .. i would say from about 1/2 a hectare up you are looking at for sure a heavy duty strimmer and most probably some sort of self propelled cutter.. spraying equipment .. pruning equipment.. etc etc..picking equipment... for anything above fifty trees these sorts of costs rise .. as for every hundred or so more the need for things such as sprayers and picking tools gets more costly .. ie i do my trees with hand secateurs.. just.. but other farmers have compressed air systems so that they do not ruin their hands ..picking again automatic pickers are costly ..but if you have a lot of trees they are needed-..

anyway heres a link ..in italian to the main agricultural union.. you will need to be able to understand italian for the form filling for your grants.. so this should be good practice.. you can also depending on how much land and what you grow register as a direct farmer.. tax advantages in that too.. however when buying your property if it has other direct farmers as neighbors you run the risk of having your land bought by them anyway...actually registering yourself first by taking the exam stops this..


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

italy said:


> its actually less hard work in puglia as they beat the olives off the tree as they let them get riper.. but my thoughts are in line with the above.. the nightmare of getting things after you have finished with agents selling you a place when all appeared to be so easy makes me think that its better to purchase a place with a view that it will offer you no chance of an income and find you get a surprise when or if it does
> 
> to be able to get these grants which barely cover the cost of the fertilizer you should put on the plants each year you will have to visit the local farmers union and register all your plants and you will be awarded the grant based on that number...
> 
> ...


forgot the link.. doing too many things at one time..sorry ..here it is Farmers in italy


----------

